# mini calc



## patrickv

so i actually typed "calc" in vista's start search and i got this





XP will give you the main calculator but what is this Nic's mini calc thingy, google keep talking about codecs


----------



## brian

i dont get that . i get the calc. must be b/c i have home premium


----------



## patrickv

brianmay27 said:


> i dont get that . i get the calc. must be b/c i have home premium



I'm on vista business, thats a Bitrate calculator from what i can understand but do i need this ? or probably this came along with DivX that i installed recently ?
anywho doens't matter i don't even use it


----------

